# 1 month to Clear UK cheque



## roker (19 Oct 2011)

I am having difficulty setting up an online transfer from my UK bank, so I wrote a UK cheque and put it into my Permanent TSB account. It had cleared from my UK account after 7 days but I am told it will take 1 month to clear in my TSB account, so where is has my money gone for the next 3 weeks? I am told that this money although showing in my statement cannot be used.


----------



## suemoo1 (20 Oct 2011)

if i lodge a sterling cheque into my jobs a/cs they go through the ifsc clearing house usually takes a good while alright.


----------



## Lilly2099 (20 Oct 2011)

We received a gift of a UK cheque and when we lodged to PTSB we were told it take 20 working days to clear. We can see it on our statement but cant use it either.


----------



## runner (20 Oct 2011)

Had same issue with tsb myself , took 20 working days. its probably same all over.


----------



## Woodie (20 Oct 2011)

The standard is up to 30 days either way. The speel from the UK banks site is that there is no system in place to verify the cross border transaction. The banks wait a "reasonable" time to ensure that the cheque is not returned unpaid; this is 30 days. Sometimes if a cheque is regularly coming from the same source they will clear it earlier. 
Only way to speed it up is online electronic transfer.  You should have no problem if you have the corrct BACS number for the account to which you want to transfer.


----------

